# Lingenfelter CAI



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

Hey Guys! Just thought I would let you know that I finally dropped the money down on a Lingenfelter....I should be getting it sometime next week! Thanks for all your help...you guys are the best!!!!!:cool


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

nice you will enjoy it:cheers is it your first mod?


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

yes (unless of course you count xm installation and grill inserts) but first engine mod definitely!


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

GOATGIRL said:


> Hey Guys! Just thought I would let you know that I finally dropped the money down on a Lingenfelter....I should be getting it sometime next week! Thanks for all your help...you guys are the best!!!!!:cool


Hi GG,

That is the one I want. Its a tossup between that and the BMM shifter. When you get it in, give me the grizzly details, I need more data!


----------



## fullarmor2 (Mar 1, 2006)

I just got that filter yesterday. I'm waiting for JBA headers, high flow cat converters, and a 160 degree thermostat to arrive, so I can install everything at the same time. I also plan to get a dyno after installing. I wonder where I'll be regarding HP & TQ after this? I expect to get above 370 to the ground, since now I'm in the 340's. Which is where stock 05's & 06's are, if I heard correctly.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> Hi GG,
> 
> That is the one I want. Its a tossup between that and the BMM shifter. When you get it in, give me the grizzly details, I need more data!


they sound nice. you can feel the extra hp and you can hear the air being sucked in when you blip the pedal. if you are not sure of what it adds, do a before and after on a vid. i love it


----------

